# Flatpedal Schuhe in 36/37



## AnTh (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wir suchen für meine Freundin ein paar Flatpedal Schuhe. Bisher ist sie mit alten Laufschuhen und Bärentatzen gefahren.
Jetzt sollen ein paar NC-17 SUDPIN III S-PRO ans Rad. Fehlen nur noch die passenden Schuhe. Größe 36 oder 37 wird bei normalen Schuhen benötigt. 
5.10s gibts ja nur ab Größe 38. Wie fallen die aus? Gibt es Alternativen mit einem ähnlich gutem Grip?

(habe sowohl die Forensuche als auch google schon genutzt...)
Danke!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stobbelhopser (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bin auch nicht auf großem Fuß unterwegs. Habe den 5.10 Impact in 37 und der paßt super.
Normal habe ich auch je nach dem 36 o. 37

Nani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (23. Oktober 2012)

*FiveTen Karver Women *oder *FiveTen Spitfire*, gibts beide auch schon ab Größe 36. 
Schaut mal hier:

www.hibike.de/shop/product/p0fa3f54...en-Women-Karver-Schuhe-ash-grey-Mod-2012.html

www.hibike.de/shop/product/p234c675...-Spitfire-Schuhe-midnight-black-Mod-2012.html

Besitze beide Schuhe, auch in Größe 36  Kann beide empfehlen, Sohle kleben richtig gut an den Flats (typisch bei 5.10). Allerdings finde ich, das der  Karver gerade im Sommer sehr warm ist, deswegen hab ich mir den Spitfire noch zugelegt. Der ist im Sommer angenehmer zu tragen, da das Material ein wenig lufiger ist als beim Karver. Den ziehe ich bevorzugt bei etwas kälteren Temperaturen an, da hat er den Vorteil das man recht lange angenehm warme Füße behält.
Ach ja, und die Größen fallen "normal" aus...

Es gibt auch noch welche von TEVA, aber zu denen kann ich nix sagen, sind auch gegenüber 5.10 sogar teurer


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2012)

Eine Alternative wären noch die Specialized Tahoe. Die sind leicht und haben eine gute Passform.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wären noch die Specialized Tahoe. Die sind leicht und haben eine gute Passform.


Die find ich persönlich nicht so geeignet wegen des Profils... meine Tahoe stehen jedenfalls nur noch in der Ecke, seit ich meine 5.10 habe... ich würd auf jeden Fall erstmal nach ner glatten Sohle suchen und die o.g. 5.10 Modelle ausprobieren...
Just my two pence...


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich trage auch am liebsten die 5.10. Aber für normale Touren ohne großen Trailanteil sind die Sohlen absolut in Ordnung, wenn nicht sogar passender. Und wenn man ein bisschen Auswahl hat und dann selber eine Entscheidung treffen kann, dann ist das schon von Vorteil. Außerdem wissen wir nicht, was AnTh´s Freundin für Bikeklamotten trägt. Zu Lycra Hosen sehen 5.10 einfach nicht gut aus.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Oktober 2012)

Dann hilft nur, ander Bikeklamotten kaufen...  

Nene, hast ja recht... wollte das auch nur einwerfen, weil ich beim Kauf der Tahoe damals überhaupt nicht probiert hab, wie gut mir das Profil taugt oder es stört... Und jetzt ist's halt so, dass ich eher mit den Zehenspitzen auf dem Pedal steh als mit dem Ballen, also viel zu weit vorne... Kann aber auch am Zusammenspiel Schuhe-Pedale liegen...
Wenn man nen Aspekt mehr kennt, auf den man achten sollte/könnte, ist das immer besser, find ich...


----------



## Veloce (23. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Zu Lycra Hosen sehen 5.10 einfach nicht gut aus.



Na wasn Glück gibt`s im Wald kein Casting


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2012)

Aber Fotoapparate  Du die halten jedes stylische NoGo gnadenlos fest


----------



## Veloce (23. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Aber Fotoapparate  Du die halten jedes stylische NoGo gnadenlos fest



Och , der lokale  "Trainer " macht nur  freundliche  Fotos 
..und  andere Brand - Riders sind auch angenehm unkompliziert


----------



## AnTh (24. Oktober 2012)

@Stobbelhopser Danke für die Info @Silvermoon Den Karver haben wir uns auch schon angesehen. Der gefiel aber nicht so gut... Auf den Spitfire sind wir allerdings noch nicht gestoßen. Danke! Sollte der Freerider Pro Danny MacAskill in 38 nicht passen wird der Spitfire ausprobiert. @barbarissima Der Specialized Tahoe ist doch ein Klickischuh oder übersehe ich da was? Fand meine Klickis zum gehen schon furchtbar solange die Platte noch drin war aber auf Pedalen? 
Lange Touren ohne Trailanteil werden eh mit dem Trekker bewältigt...

Danke euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2012)

AnTh schrieb:


> @_barbarissima_ Der Specialized Tahoe ist doch ein Klickischuh oder übersehe ich da was?


 Optional, nur wenn du das Sohlenplättchen entfernst.


----------



## AnTh (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe!
Der 5.10 Freerider Pro Danny MacAskill in 38 passt beim ersten Tragetest sehr gut. Jetzt noch ein Fahrtest dann ist das Thema hoffentlich erledigt.
Gruß
Andreas


----------

